# Wintersäblerausbilder



## pingu77 (3. September 2008)

Hiho liebe Community,

ich wollte mich mal bei euch schlau machen, wie man am besten beim Wintersäblerausbilder Ruf farmt.

Zum Beispiel ob die Quests die man bei denen machen kann Daylies sind oder mehrmals am Tag wiederholbar.
Oder ob es spezielle Mobs gibt die bei der Fraktion Ruf gewähren.

Gibt es noch anere Möglichkeiten bei den Wintersäblerausbildern Ruf zu farmen?

Freu mich schon auf eure Antworten

lg Basti


----------



## jolk (3. September 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=10618

der gibt dir wiederholbare quests  (davon kannste soviele am tag machen wie du zeit hast)  meines Wissens nach ist das die einzige Möglichkeit...ich habe aber auch mal irgendwoe gehört dass man dazu auch noch bei Darnassus erfürchtig sein muss, aber ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht


----------



## pingu77 (3. September 2008)

Ok, also falls des mit den Quests stimmt hab ich den in einem Tag auf ehrfürchtig *scherz*

hatte schon befürchtet da über 2 monate farmen zu müssen, so is de sja in 1 woche zu schaffen...

Danke dir für die Antwort


----------



## BenBella (3. September 2008)

Darnassus Ruf ist nicht mehr notwendig war früher so...auch dauerte es früher wirklich ein paar Monate um auf ehrfüchtig zu kommen +  ehrfürchtig bei den nachtelfen darum hieß der Milkatiger früher auch der Arbeitslosen Tiger.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt insgesamt drei wiederholbare Quest die 250 bzw. 350 Rufpunkte bringen.Wenn man sich reinhängt und etwas Zeit hat (z.B Urlaub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) schafft man es in 3-4 Tagen.


----------



## grünhaupt (3. September 2008)

hallo,

naja, in drei oder vier Tagen. Da musst du wirklich den ganzen Tag zocken. Immo muss ich für Ruf die Bären und Schimären killen. Brauche jeweils vier oder 5 Stücke Fleisch der Mobs. Dauert sicher 20 Minuten. 

Etwas später kommen noch die Winterfelle dazu, Schamanen und noch was killen. Das geht schnell.

Zur Zeit ist in Winterspring ja nichts los, da alles in der Scherbenwelt rumhängt. 

Jedenfalls wünsche ich dir viel Glück und Spass beim Ruffarmen.

mfg Grüni


----------



## Crash_hunter (3. September 2008)

oh man...du hast langeweile... na ja wers braucht meine vorposter waren ja schneller.... am besten holst dir en kumpel mage und bombst die viecher immer fröhlich weg^^


----------



## Gloir (3. September 2008)

hey hou... 

hab mir den tiger vor ca.  nem halben Jahr mit meinem Mage geholt... 

1. Quest: Frostsäblerverpflegung     (Fleisch sammeln) 
2. Quest: Eintringlinge der Winterfelle.  (ab Neutral 1500 erhältlich.)
3. Quest: Tobende Riesen (freigeschaltet ab Wohlwollend)

Sobald du alle 3 Quests machen kannst, würde ich nur noch die kill quests machen.... zuerst reitest du zum Lager killst Schamanen + Ursa (kann sein das es nicht genügen Schamanen im Lager hat, falls jemand dort Questet: dann musst du auf dem Rückweg nochma zu diesem Lager) danach gehts runter zu den Riesen und dann wieder hoch und das Ganze von Vorne.... Reitgerte + Ruhestein in ewiger Warte, kann das Questen ebenfalls beschleunigen... wenn du z.B 3h am stück farmst kannst du 4 mal bei den Riesen unten den Ruhestein benützen....


ist schon eine Weile her, aber ich hab glaub für einen Turnus zwischen 20-30 min gebraucht... das heisst  pro Stunde zwischen 1200-1800 Rufpunkte... ab wohlwollend brauchst man so also um die 25 Stunden bis Ehrfürchtig... 

Gesamthaft braucht man etwas mehr als 30 Stunden...

Ehrfürchtig in Darnassus musst du nicht sein!


----------



## Sepultur (3. September 2008)

kann man das nur als alli?


----------



## Gloir (3. September 2008)

ja. 

für Horde war mal ein weisser Raptor im Un'goro Krater geplant... aber der wurde rausgenommen..... 

da gab es mal n Gerücht, dass der Winterquell Frostsäbler auch entfernt hätte werden sollen, aber ein Ami hatte sich den bereits geholt und deshalb wurde er drin gelassen....


----------



## SatansZorn (4. September 2008)

hatte mal damit angefangen 
aber nach 2h hab ich gemerkt das ich mir in meinem bisherigen leben
scheinbar doch weniger hirn wegesoffen hatte als ich dachte und habs dann auch sein lassen


----------



## Gloir (4. September 2008)

SatansZorn schrieb:


> hatte mal damit angefangen
> aber nach 2h hab ich gemerkt das ich mir in meinem bisherigen leben
> scheinbar doch weniger hirn wegesoffen hatte als ich dachte und habs dann auch sein lassen



hehe... vor dem patch in dem die Rufbelohnung angehoben wurde, war es wircklich krank das mount zu holen...


----------



## Holuphus (4. September 2008)

ich hab mir den gefarmt, als jede quest nur 50 ruf gab....da war der auch noch rar, heute kriegt man den ja innerhalb weniger tage :/


----------



## pingu77 (4. September 2008)

OK, danke euch für eure guten und schnellen Atworten, der Thread ^kann von mir aus geclosed werden


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. September 2008)

die q kannst wiederholen so oft du willst.....erst ist es eine.....ab wohlwollend 3 quests.....ich empfehle ab der 2. q immer nur die schamis und die anderen (weiß den namen nimmer) zu killen...q abgeben u wiederholen....die anderen rechnen sich zeitlich nicht


----------

